# Tricross/on-one/boardman cx



## gb155 (19 Jun 2011)

Got some cash to splash on a cx, ideally looking for a SS , needs to be xl/58cm or bigger


----------



## longers (19 Jun 2011)

Seen this?

Frame and forks 58cm.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jun 2011)

How about this Gaz? I'm thinking of moving a couple of bikes on to a: make some space, and b: swell my funds for something new 







Mares AX1.0, frame is a 60. Full Ultgera, Halo Aerorage wheelset, FSA chainset & finishing kit. I'm only in Bolton if you wanted to have a look 

[EDIT] I have a pair of SKS guards for it as well.


----------



## gb155 (19 Jun 2011)

MMMM - Me Like

How much Smokey ? 

Probs over my budget tho


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> MMMM - Me Like
> How much Smokey ?
> Probs over my budget tho



You still got that £900 winter bike budget burning a hole Gaz  I bought the bike new last October, but I haven't really used it much, and if we did have a deal I'd supply all the paperwork too, that way you've even got all the remaining manufacturers warranty. The only marks on the bike are a couple caused by the front guard, and a couple of small scratches on the drive side crank arm.

Despite the pic the bikes currently got Halo Aerorage wheels, but I could swop them for the DT Swiss in the pic if you'd prefer. 

I hate putting a price on things, especially bikes as I appreciate them for their component parts. I was considering breaking it up as well, so the frameset could be an option if that does it for you?

I think as a bike with the 2011 Ultegra and guards etc I'd be looking for OIRO £800. That's £300 lower than new list price, (depending on your Wiggle discount), and includes the guards, Marathon Plus and choice of wheels.

As a frameset I'd be open to offers. You're very welcome to have a butchers at it, I could even meet up with you one evening/weekend, perhaps Evans at the Chill FactorE so you can have a good mooch over it.

If you are interested Gaz come back to me and I'm sure we can negotiate


----------

